# i cant get warrock to play on vista[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## twodoggzcaged (Jun 8, 2007)

ive updated all drivers and ive set the compatibility to win xp/sp2 and it still does not work. All it does is after the second boot is say warrock.exe has stopped working because of an unknown error and im on 32 bit


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

Warrock does work on vista ( i have it ) have you tried installing it again?


----------



## twodoggzcaged (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

no i havent did u have to do anything special at all


----------



## twodoggzcaged (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

i notice u have vista basic 32 bit how do u get to basic 32 bit


----------



## twodoggzcaged (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

one message i do get is windows tells me it has swithched to vista basic because the program im tryin to run(warrock) does not work with my color scheme or somethin like that


----------



## twodoggzcaged (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

but it still does nothing after accepting that


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

Well that message happends to me but i turned it off, and no it just worked, try installing it after uninstalling it since it is a online game you wont lose any progress.


----------



## twodoggzcaged (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

what do u mean u turned it off and thanx ill try that


----------



## twodoggzcaged (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

well i uninstalled and installed and its doing the same thing can u think of anything else


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

No, but you should w8 for other on the forum.


----------



## olan305 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

hey mines just sais a bunch of errors look in this site mines th eone with th epicture so u can see wut mines said 


http://forum.warrock.net/index.php?showtopic=60321&st=0


----------



## croat4life23 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*



twodoggzcaged said:


> one message i do get is windows tells me it has swithched to vista basic because the program im tryin to run(warrock) does not work with my color scheme or somethin like that


i have a problem where i log in then my guy and all the butons like play and maps change it to colors like mized and i cant see whats goes on it like whe in movies they make games it all colors:4-dontkno


----------



## turi (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

restart your com and sxit your firewall and then try it


----------



## redsox925 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

hey i can run it on vista but i have one question i talk on ventrilo and when i try to talk while playing it does not let me can anyone plz help me ty


----------



## Rodpwnz (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

Hey, I found a website that might fix ur problem, you might wanna try doing this....http://www.petri.co.il/vista_aero_performance_issues.htm

:grin:


----------



## Windows70s (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*

Did you try to run it as an administrator? That worked for me with many games.


----------



## knommonk5 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: i cant get warrock to play on vista*



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> No, but you should w8 for other on the forum.


I need help to!
i have Vista now but had xp
Can u try to tell me some ways to make my warrock work?
ill send all information u need just ask


----------



## ypkx (Mar 31, 2007)

wow this thread is old. 

check your system requirements first. there are plenty of texture bugs included with warrock, you will never get anything perfect in this game. 
something i must add, should any of your warrock files been moderated purposely could lead to texture bugs like the ones you guys are talking about, hacks etc. some hacks have a huge side effect to the files you have and could even mean you wont be able to fix it by just reinstalling it. 

warrock should run fine with vista, it has since vista came out. 
texture bugs should always be asked at the warrock forums. 
if you have a very recent problem like the new patch which was released last night, including the new anti-hackshield. This is because the new hack program is in beta mode for k2 and the patch wasnt updated properly.
Running warrock in admin mode will stop some troubles.

The problem about ventrilo, some of my own team mates at (K-Othic multigaming) have the same problem only with teamspeak. this is something im not very major at but i found a cure for it, put your voice chat system; teamspeak, ventrilo, mumle, xfire ON VOICE ACTIVATION. I realise that sometimes this problem arises when having to press the button you have to talk on chat systems.. voice activation has been the ultimate remedy to this, though havent found the real problem caused. 

Any more questions il try to answer.

Ypkx1897
ESL admin team.


----------



## MittaSB (Oct 23, 2008)

Today WarRock updated so when it was done, when i started the game, you had that start up screens, so i click, ''ok, ok'' and then came a stupid microfost folder and that says ''Warrock.exe no longer work" (''Warrock.exe werkt niet meer")
Can someone help me plz??

Gr. Mitchell

Sorry my english is not good, because i'm dutch


----------



## ypkx (Mar 31, 2007)

how long have you been playing warrock for? lvl, kdr? 
can i get a screenshot of this problem? reinstall warrock completely?


----------



## MittaSB (Oct 23, 2008)

I have played it a week, lvl 22, kd 0.85, lvl 22 because i played it one year ago.
I had already reinstall it but won't help.

Greetz Mitchell,


----------



## MittaSB (Oct 23, 2008)

Plzz help me


----------



## ypkx (Mar 31, 2007)

ok well because you'r new to the game.. 

on wednesday, they had an emergency update which installed a new anti-hack program known as the anti-hackshield. this will rinse PB (punkbuster) which was the old antihack program which it ran on. alot of players had trouble with it bearing in mind, they also had trouble logging into the game...

So: 

1) if you happened to have downloaded or reinstalled at the time where it was updating, you wont be able to get into the server lists.

2) you could have downloaded it before the update and the most recent warrock update hadnt installed correctly. you could wait for the next one and see if it will do any good, that is what i did with its missing punkbuster file but not worth the wait if warrock's the only FPS you play 

3) ask for official advice and technical support from warrock forums.

the only thing i can see going wrong is the new patch! of if it did really say "warrock.exe no longer exists or works" then.. you may want to check your installed warrock goods..


----------



## MittaSB (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok, thank you, i think i must wait to another update
Gr Mitchell


----------



## ypkx (Mar 31, 2007)

do you run your warrock on admin?


----------



## MittaSB (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes.....


----------



## imheretohelp (Nov 17, 2008)

-Steps To Playing Warrock On vista operating system.
1.Right click "warrock.exe"

2.Click on properties.

3.Click on the "Compatibility" tab. There should be an unchecked box, and next to that box should say "run this program in compatibility mode for:" check that box and then select windows XP (Service Pack 2)

4.now for the final step is selecting a privelage level(you can find this in the same tab) Check the box that says "run this program as administrator" now click apply and then ok.--now play warrock--

i hoped this helped.


----------



## redspartan927 (Apr 12, 2009)

I tried to run warrock in admin, doesn't work, and i tried other things too, but all it says is:

HShield Error
Invalid files were installed.Reinstall the program.


----------



## Zume (Jul 16, 2009)

I am able to get the updates for warrock.. however when i try to run it, it gets to the point where it runs the hack shield and it just disappears..it runs through the process that the hack shield does but nothing happens.. any suggestions? i had none of these issues with xp.. Vista = fail :sigh:

~Have already run through the properties tab and changed to xp sp2 and set to run as administrator but still does not start up after running through the hack shield program.


----------

